# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Newbie

## heidi10

Hi - I'm from Brisbane, Qld and I'm currently in the process of renovating my kitchen. Which is huge! The kitchen is a big one as I've been wanting to renovate it for a long time. Currently my kitchen is all grey from the splashback to the benchtop and the cabinetry. Funny how grey is back in fashion now for modern kitchens! My place is about 25 yrs old and was previously a rental property that wasn't maintained. The last 5 years of living here in my home I've basically had new flooring put in, walls painted, new retainers outside and the list goes on. It's all been worth it as it's been a massive transformation. I'm fairly handy myself but the big jobs I leave to the professionals.  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Welcome Heidi10, what parts of the kitchen are you doing?

----------


## heidi10

Hi phild01 - I'm renovating the lot! It's seriously ugly...although it's functional. It's just very tired looking. I've gone with a stone benchtop with laminate cabinetry.

----------


## phild01

Start a thread in Kitchens to keep us updated and any help :Smilie:

----------


## heidi10

Sure!

----------

